# Scotland Cruise (Sat 25 June) to HMC - TTOC National Meet



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

For everyone travelling down to HMC on Saturday 25th June there will be a cruise starting at 08:00 from the McDonalds car park on the A90 Forfar by-pass. Route is as follows: (times are approximate)

0800 A90 Forfar by-pass A90>A9>M9
0900 Stirling(ish) M9>M80
1000 Glasgow(ish) M73>M74
1100 Carlisle(ish) M74>M6
1200 Lancaster(ish) M6
1300(ish) Arrive at DavidG's for some scran and refreshments - See his thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43631 and take things from there 

Can you put a shout in here if you will be starting from McDonalds otherwise let me know where your preferred hook-up point will be en-route. I'm happy to make as many stops as required to meet and collect punters along the way 

If anyone is planning to drive down on the Sunday morning then please send me a PM


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

me me me! 

how about a little stop at Stirling Services? 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> me me me!
> 
> how about a little stop at Stirling Services?
> 
> Hev x


Typical woman - heading the wrong way....!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > me me me!
> ...


OK Mr Smarty-Pants, where do YOU suggest an appropriate meeting place would be (without too much of a detour - not unlike the current weekend M876) :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Happy enough to drop into Stirling services but maybe one of the parking lay-bys on the A80 at Cumbernauld(ish) would be better for you?

Saint, are you going?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fine by me.

Hev x


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Long drive guys, but the event will be worth it.

Anyone heard from Jam225, has John got a new TT yet?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Less of a trip than in previous years though, but as Damon has said, well worth it! 

And I think I may be coming along as well :lol:

Jackie x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Less of a trip than in previous years though, but as Damon has said, well worth it!
> 
> And I think I may be coming along as well :lol:
> 
> Jackie x


Yipee! 

Just thinking, rather than coming down A9/M9, how about coming down to Kinross then onto the Kincardine Bridge? I can meet you at the bridge (tee hee only minutes from my house  )

Hev x


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Long drive guys, but the event will be worth it.
> 
> Anyone heard from Jam225, has John got a new TT yet?


Don't think so Damon, didn't he just get a bug red bus and ditch the TT :?: Unless you know something I don't :?

See you on the day anyway


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Less of a trip than in previous years though, but as Damon has said, well worth it!
> ...


Kincardine Bridge(ish) it is then, as discussed we'll sort out exact times later [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

J&D Great to hear that you guys are coming too shame you're gonna miss out on the mass cruise though 

C'mon is there anyone else out there noth of Hadrian's wall wanting to join up :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

grauditt said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Long drive guys, but the event will be worth it.
> ...


Check out

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=44563


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

grauditt said:


> For everyone travelling down to HMC on Saturday 25th June there will be a cruise starting at 08:00 from the McDonalds car park on the A90 Forfar by-pass. Route is as follows: (times are approximate)
> 
> 0800 A90 Forfar by-pass A90>A9>M9
> 0900 Stirling(ish) M9>M80
> ...


Just a quick note. It will most likely only take you 30ish mins to get from Carlisle to Lancaster. Perhaps you could add a brief stop at Charnock Richard Services, between J28 & 27 on the M6 & hook up with others travelling from the North West of England.

I myself am not going, but i may drop David a line & come say hello when you arrive at his house, or Charnock Richard if you do stop their. Would be good to put names to faces for the Scottish contingent.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > For everyone travelling down to HMC on Saturday 25th June there will be a cruise starting at 08:00 from the McDonalds car park on the A90 Forfar by-pass. Route is as follows: (times are approximate)
> ...


Paul, cheers I was planning on stopping for a fuel-up somewhere just before David's place so that sounds perfect to me. My times are just estimates so should be there sometime between 12 and half past.

See you there.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

omen666 said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > omen666 said:
> ...


Ah, I can see clearly now the clouds have gone :wink:

I've sent him a PM..... John, fitsaysyeladdie?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Had a change of heart & will be heading straight round to David's to say hello. See you there.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah! 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I might be tempted to go for a wee drive that day..... am not attending the Sunday event though


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

OK then that'll be the services mini-meet abolished then :roll:

Got PM back from jam225 and he's still on the lookout for another TT but won't be coming to HMC whether he gets one or not 

Saint, that'd be cool if you just want to come down part of the cruise or better still go the whole hog - you can be assured of a good p*ss up on Saturday night [smiley=cheers.gif]

What about FuzzyGav and Pottstkd - have you guys decided yet :?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Just got a PM from a bloke called Jock, last minute entry so that's at least 3 cruising now from Jockland [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Just got a PM from a bloke called Jock, last minute entry so that's at least 3 cruising now from Jockland [smiley=dude.gif]


Who's this bloke called Jock then? Surely, there can't be more than one in Scotland? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Excellent stuff dude 

Right I'm outta here - see you soon.
Graeme.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hey Grauditt, was wondering if you kept to your timetable for the remainder of the journey to Gaydon on Saturday? You were spot on at 10am on Saturday going from the M73 to M74. We were standing on the bridge at Bothwell services - cars looked good  - pity I couldn't join in  Sounded like a great day was had by all!


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey mate I saw you dangling a kiddie on the flyover so I guess that would have been you allright - tried flashing but might have just been a sec or so too late. That particular stage was fairly spirited I must say :roll:

Rest of the journey went exactly as planned despite TomTom taking the day off :evil:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That was the Michael Jackson impression!! (for anybody else reading this - he was standing on the ground leaning against the barrier looking at the cars below on the motorway! - disclaimer over)

Missed your lights but heard the horn from someone else.

Would have joined for part of the journey but couldn't think of a place where we could see you and then catch up - especially at those speeds! 

Will try and join the trip next time round.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll take the credit for the horn blast too - It was one of those frantic flash, wave, blast horn moments..... probably even skooshed my washers giving Hev and missTTopless a wash in the process 

Pity you weren't able to join up for a stage but as you say maybe next time or why not come along to the next meet


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Graeme did you take any pics


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Aye, heaps but need to find a compressor for Win2K before posting up as they're a bit on the big size.

Took a few cracking videos too and same applies.

I'm going Off Topic to find some compression utils....
Here's one for now to wet the appetite.








This was the only pic I took at one of the many meet points on the way down on Saturday. I had 2 cameras with me and all the other pics were taken on a different camera (blagged from my mum :roll: ) and I'm afraid the quality isn't that great :?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

All the pics have been fiddled and farted with and can be found on this thread --> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=45563


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

grauditt said:


> Hey mate I saw you dangling a kiddie on the flyover so I guess that would have been you allright - tried flashing but might have just been a sec or so too late. That particular stage was fairly spirited I must say :roll:
> 
> Saw you too. It was Hev's fault that we were going so fast - Honest!! :lol:
> 
> Jock


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> grauditt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate I saw you dangling a kiddie on the flyover so I guess that would have been you allright - tried flashing but might have just been a sec or so too late. That particular stage was fairly spirited I must say :roll:
> ...


I saw you too but I think I was too busy pushing the guys along :wink:

Join us next time 

Hev x


----------

